#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 請問動物後腳畫法

## 犬麟

> 版主編輯: 請使用意義清楚的主題


誰可以教我畫犬科和貓科動物的後腳
說真的我畫了那久的畫
後腳部份一直畫不好
尤其是坐姿和奔跑的樣子
一直是我非常大的問題啊!!
誰可以教教我啊??

----------


## 君尼爾獅

後腳畫法可以找圖參考
平時看到好圖就照著畫練習吧
先給你一些我覺得不錯的=)

犬的坐姿和貓科的坐姿
還有狼跑步的樣子

----------


## 犬麟

謝謝你的圖囉!!
我會好好加油的!!
也希望你們多支持囉!

----------


## 沄详

你的畫法我好喜歡~
可是我也點不懂?
腳趾~"狼"
要有幾個比較好看?
3個?4個?還5個?
請敎敎我~

----------


## 阿翔

> 你的畫法我好喜歡~
> 可是我也點不懂?
> 腳趾~"狼"
> 要有幾個比較好看?
> 3個?4個?還5個?
> 請敎敎我~


狼的是前爪5後爪4。
前爪有五隻腳趾，
其中一趾叫作狼爪，
長在前腿內側，
但是這個趾沒有任何用處。
後爪沒有狼爪，
所以如果大大想畫狼的前後爪，
就要記住這一點喔。

----------


## 沄详

謝謝幫忙~
我覺得幫助很大~
我想把前後腳都畫三隻~你覺得可以嗎?
如果你有其他畫"獸"的技巧
麻煩請多教我謝謝`  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

> 謝謝幫忙~
> 我覺得幫助很大~
> 我想把前後腳都畫三隻~你覺得可以嗎?
> 如果你有其他畫"獸"的技巧
> 麻煩請多教我謝謝`


三隻當然可以，
因為翔說的只是真狼的爪子^^
其實三隻是我們畫的犬科動物中最常見的，
就連「數碼暴龍」的有關狼的獸也是三隻喔~^^

至於其他畫「獸」的技巧，
你可以在此版中尋找，
真的找不到的話可以發文詢問，
翔看見的話會很樂意解答你的問題喔^^

----------

